# Teflon



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Teflon is happy  He FINALLY got a girl... Poor guy has been off duty most of the season until now! 

Ace seems to like him too...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

LOL Look at him in that first pic! "Uh huh, yeah, I got the ladiez. Nothin you can do about it, I'm awesome."

:ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Love that buck! He's quite the handsome guy 

I wish the grass here was still green! It will be soon enough I guess...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What a DUDE!!!! I love him!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

And I would offer to "borrow" him for a bit so he could have a job, but I think all my boers are bred back for december kids already. :laugh:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No way he's. No good.....I'll just take him off your hands lol 
He sure is a handsome boy


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what a hunk!!!

out of curiosity....how much does he weigh?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha yea... that's what he's saying alright! He sure is proud of that doe right now... LOL. 

We love this guy. I wish we had more does bred to him! But had to give Rich a try.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

nchen... I have no idea! Probably 220-230?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

stud muffin!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces;1507630
I wish the grass here was still green! It will be soon enough I guess...[/QUOTE said:


> Just finished mowing the front yard!!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Very nice!! Looks quite proud of himself.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:ROFL: All the grass dried up and died when summer got here! I'm waiting, for some rain, to green up the pastures again!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Same here.....we are not the sunny state we are the brown dry state......I'm surprised ms diamonds didn't take one look around here and hot footed it back to washington lol


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Crossroads Boers said:


> nchen... I have no idea! Probably 220-230?


Oh, Victoria he's got to weigh a whole lot more! Im guessing closer to 3. Maybe even more.
Richard weighed Darlin back in July & he was 215 at 17mos when my avatar pic was taken.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, he looks much bigger than that.

I love him, he is a easy keeper and has a lot of bulk. Wow , look at that bum too, He looks splendid and he is my young Sire Crossfire's Papa, well Sire, LOL .


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He is very proud of himself! I think he should be.  

He is the easiest keeper we own! And his daughter Liberty is the 2nd easiest keeper.  I can't wait to breed him back to Liberty's mom Poli. I hope we get a repeat of Crossfire and Liberty... but both does this time!!  

Leslie's boy Bucky (aka FiveStar) weighed 301 at RWB... Teflon is nowhere close to being as big as Bucky! He can't be more than 250...


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ooo la la! What a guy!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm thinking he weighs around 230 as well, most of the "bulk" you see on boers is really just hair and skin


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Love him!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

What a stud!


----------

